# Help please!I think i might be pregnant!



## amandarstejskal (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been on birth control for about 5 years now, rarely miss a day, always take it at about the same time. Last night I had unprotected sex and he finished inside without my knowledge. I took my birth control a few hours later than usual because I had been drinking, but I hadn't missed a pill all month.
Should I be worried that I could be pregnant?
I've had scares before but not to this extent, I need advice from others.


----------

